# Anyone else get unreasonably sad when their villagers move away as planned?



## h1pst4r (Apr 29, 2020)

I'm letting Stitches go today as he's my friend's favourite villager (she will be picking him up). Even though I have his Amiibo card, I am unreasonably attached to this little virtual villager! To add insult to injury, it doesn't seem like we get goodbye mail anymore.

I've remembered almost all of my moveouts (and moveins!) going all the way back to Wild World, and I'm amazed at how quickly random villagers grow on me, and how regretful I am to see them leave (Tank, Chrissy, Beardo to name a few).

Anyone else? I suppose I made this thread to commiserate about planned move outs and still feeling sad about it.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Apr 29, 2020)

I know what you mean   I had to let go Piper to get Rosie and I'm still a little sad.


----------



## naranjita (Apr 29, 2020)

omg, I feel this. even if it's a villager I've wanted to move out for weeks, I still feel bad when they actually do it


----------



## Pixiebelle (Apr 29, 2020)

Mac moved out the other day. Initially couldn't have said see ya any faster but I did feel slightly guilty afterwards. Kinda miss him calling me 'woof woof'


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 29, 2020)

Yeah. It would be better if they at least sent a goodbye letter like they did in New Leaf. I mean, I know they are leaving, but the little touch counted.


----------



## Ruby Rose (Apr 29, 2020)

Yeah I get this feeling too, it's really strange. I couldn't stand Bubbles calling me hipster and calling gifts 'prezzies' but then the other animals seemed sad to see her go so I was like, 'aww'.


----------



## h1pst4r (Apr 29, 2020)

Pixiebelle said:


> Mac moved out the other day. Initially couldn't have said see ya any faster but I did feel slightly guilty afterwards. Kinda miss him calling me 'woof woof'



Haha me with Egbert in ACNL. Wanted the guy out, and I have actually never felt so bad about letting a villager leave because it was the one and only time I really tried not to interact with a villager. He was a cool space chicken... see you, space cowboy...


----------



## moonchu (Apr 29, 2020)

yeah, and i am disappointed that we don't get goodbye letters. i enjoyed saving them to recall who passed through my town. even villagers i want to leave, i'm lookin at like - hmmm. but do i though? haha i always feel bad.


----------



## InkFox (Apr 29, 2020)

Yeah ! I just let Ed go. When he first moved in I couldn't wait for him to leave but now I feel guilty for letting him go and I kinda miss his silly smug horse face. I had grown to quite like him... I wish he would have at least sent me a letter or something. 
And since no one wanted to adopt him, I had to void him, it's just so sad.


----------



## celesludenberg (Apr 29, 2020)

I felt this way about letting Flora go this morning even though I didn’t care either way about having her on my island. I feel as though it is easy to get attached even if they aren’t your favorite because you see them walking around all the time daily and form a little bond with them. That’s just me though, I have attachment issues lol


----------



## Believe (Apr 29, 2020)

This kinda reminds me of the post about Monique wanting to see a mayor in a red dress and then the next pic was Monique's goodbye letter, and the last pic was the mayor looking out from the beach with the red dress on captioned "I never did get to show her"


----------



## Ruby Rose (Apr 29, 2020)

Believe said:


> This kinda reminds me of the post about Monique wanting to see a mayor in a red dress and then the next pic was Monique's goodbye letter, and the last pic was the mayor looking out from the beach with the red dress on captioned "I never did get to show her"



I know exactly which post you're talking about and it still hurts me to this day-


----------



## PugLovex (Apr 29, 2020)

yes! i had to let chief go to have an open plot for raymond and it was really hard since chief has always been my favorite wolf, but i already had dobie. plus i have chiefs amiibo so i guess i can always scan him in!

i was also planning on letting monty go but then he went up to a little springy ride and used it and he just had a little smile and my heart melted and said “ok you’re not leaving now”


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Apr 29, 2020)

I don't find it unreasonable at all, due to my mental health I get very emotionally attached to my villagers as they feel like some real friends especially Crankies haha <3 when I lost Gaston in New Leaf I read his letter and was simply overwhelmed and started crying really made me realize Crankies were the sweetest and made me all the more sad :' ) Nothing wrong with feeling emotionally attached to your favorite villagers at all  I have many great friends in real life but I just really REALLY love my AC compadres haha!


----------



## Laureline (Apr 29, 2020)

I usually don’t form attachment to villagers I don’t like. So for me it’s easy to let them go to a new home or void.


----------



## Mairmalade (Apr 29, 2020)

I know what you mean! 

I'm not looking forward to the day when Nan decides it's time for her to move on. I've seen her talking to a lot of my other villagers and she usually sits on the same bench near one of my waterfalls to read. It's cool to see them really 'living' on the island. 

I invited Vivian with an Amiibo card and she pinged to move out quickly (my town is natural so maybe she didn't like the lack of a true city vibe, haha). Was sad to see her go!


----------



## Twinsouls1145 (Apr 29, 2020)

yeah i let go of marshal today. even tho ive been trying to get him out for weeks i was sad bc i did rly love him, just nto as much as my dreamies. i sent him a goodbye letter and i hope he knows i love him!!!


----------



## jokk (Apr 29, 2020)

yes! i sent flora away to make room for genji and was surprised by how sad i was. she was never my favorite but once she left i really missed her


----------



## Figment (Apr 29, 2020)

I let Fuchsia go recently. I loved her design, but I felt like she wasn't really "happy" on my island since she rarely left her house or interacted with any of the other villagers. When I went to say goodbye to her, she was in tears. I can't say that I cried, but it was a bit of an emotional punch.


----------



## Flunkifera (Apr 29, 2020)

A couple of days ago I let Lopez go and even though he isn't one of my favorites I was really sad to see him go! Now whenever I see Lopez in someone else's town I get really happy to see him again!


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 29, 2020)

When I started my game Muffy was one of my starters. Kinda didn’t like her design at first so was already planning to let her go. She then had the whole “This island isn’t big enough for both of us.” Attitude then I really wanted to get rid of her. Over time she did change though and became nicer, then was having second thoughts about getting rid of her. She then said that line again so I was definitely gonna get rid of her. One day, I saw someone giving away Erik so I decided to cycle her out to make space. During the whole time I was cycling, she never said that line and when she was finally going to move out, I was already feeling bad about it but then I already promised to give her to someone so I went through with it but was really sad inside. The person was nice enough to allow me to visit her from time to time though. Will probably get her as my Uchi for the next game.


----------



## Ama (Apr 29, 2020)

Bangle moved to my town towards the beginning, and she definitely would have stayed if I was allowed another spot, but I had an opportunity to get Vivian and I just could pass it up. 
On moving day I felt like I betrayed her, and heavily regretted my decision. 
Then I heard she moved to a friend's Island and I instantly felt better. At least she's happy somewhere else, and they love her


----------



## h1pst4r (Apr 29, 2020)

moonchu said:


> yeah, and i am disappointed that we don't get goodbye letters. i enjoyed saving them to recall who passed through my town. even villagers i want to leave, i'm lookin at like - hmmm. but do i though? haha i always feel bad.



I think another thing I miss about those letters is sometimes they gave you their pic as they moved out, meaning you really were best friends with them after all.


----------



## xara (Apr 29, 2020)

i do! i’ve only had 3 villagers move out so far and while i wasn’t particularly attached to any of them (besides maybe octavian), i still felt kinda sad when they left. especially prince, since he was the only one who got voided ;u;


----------



## nyanicat (Apr 29, 2020)

Yes! I let Kiki go yesterday, and it really did break my heart. She was such a sweetheart. But thankfully she was adopted out to a home that will love her so that always reassures me.


----------



## edsett (Apr 29, 2020)

Sherb and Chief. ;_; I’ve decided I’m going to get Chief again as I already have a lazy villager. I hope we can get more villager spaces, sorry Sherb.


----------



## marea (Apr 29, 2020)

Happened to me too many times! I am already starting to really warm up to some of the villagers that i am trying to boot, like Zell is so endearing that i might cry a little the day he leaves.


----------



## stiney (Apr 29, 2020)

I hated Colton and felt guilty letting him go. I feel awful ignoring Axel trying to get him to leave. I can’t leave a villager’s house without talking to them without feeling like the biggest jerk. 

They’re not real but I hate being rude.


----------



## meo (Apr 29, 2020)

I'm having some severe attachment with Buck right now lol. All things considered, the plan is to keep him till he gives me his photo because, even if I want him again, I'd rather scan him back since he was starter (starter house).
But each time he asks to go it's a little sad because eventually one of those times will be the time to say yes. XD


----------



## stiney (Apr 29, 2020)

shayminskyforme88 said:


> When I started my game Muffy was one of my starters. Kinda didn’t like her design at first so was already planning to let her go. She then had the whole “This island isn’t big enough for both of us.” Attitude then I really wanted to get rid of her. Over time she did change though and became nicer, then was having second thoughts about getting rid of her. She then said that line again so I was definitely gonna get rid of her. One day, I saw someone giving away Erik so I decided to cycle her out to make space. During the whole time I was cycling, she never said that line and when she was finally going to move out, I was already feeling bad about it but then I already promised to give her to someone so I went through with it but was really sad inside. The person was nice enough to allow me to visit her from time to time though. Will probably get her as my Uchi for the next game.



Muffy is my starting uchi and the first to give me her pic. My floofy goth sheep. I can see why you got attached.


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 29, 2020)

I ended up getting Tybalt after 10 hours of soft resetting but he came with Mira. Not only did I dislike her pallet and design but Uchi / sisterly villagers are my least fave. 
Somehow though... I cried watching her go. I kind of miss her haha


----------



## Bioness (Apr 29, 2020)

Somewhat, this is why I always invite them to Harvey's Island so I can keep their pictures. I've had around 30 villagers so far, the only ones I wasn't at least somewhat sad about were Katt and Goose (my two starters).

Actually footage of me and my villagers when Katt moved away.


----------



## kingfriday (Apr 29, 2020)

Diva was one of my starting villagers and i HATED HER. lol i thought she was just the strangest looking thing. when she finally asked me to move out i was so happy. but when i went to say my final goodbye i felt so guilty seeing her stuff packed up. she was nothing but nice to me when i met her and there was no hope getting someone else to adopt her cause well.... its diva lol. and the next day i found her stereo in the lost and found. i hope youre doing okay diva!


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 29, 2020)

Yea I sent Mathilda to the void for Diana but I kinda miss her, she was fang's buddy so I feel bad for him as well!


----------



## stephzs (Apr 29, 2020)

Annalisa didn't fit with the theme I was going for my island so I sent her away. She had been nothing but nice to me, when I go talk to her while she was in boxes I couldn't help but feel guilty when she said how much she'll miss the island. My other villagers were upset too!


----------



## mizzsnow (Apr 29, 2020)

This is gonna be me when I have to move out Blanca and Phil ):


----------



## Mezzanine (Apr 29, 2020)

deleted .


----------



## Raz (Apr 29, 2020)

Believe said:


> This kinda reminds me of the post about Monique wanting to see a mayor in a red dress and then the next pic was Monique's goodbye letter, and the last pic was the mayor looking out from the beach with the red dress on captioned "I never did get to show her"


The first (and only) villager I've allowed to move in NH was Tex. The day after he left, my nephew (who's 5) saw me playing the game and asked about Tex... It was strange. I explained to him that Tex had asked me to leave the island and I allowed him to do so. Then my nephew said "but I liked him...". 

To add insult to injury, on the next day, few minutes after I started the game, Marcie pinged me saying that she had something for me, and she gave a blue letter jacket... which is exactly the same as Tex's


----------



## GEEBRASS (Apr 29, 2020)

Before I understood the game better, I thought the only way to move out a villager was to shun and ignore them until they got sad and angry and wanted to leave, and I damn near had a panic attack when I was struggling with doing so. Was *SO* relieved when I realized that they'd happily move out if I used an Amiibo camper (or sometimes just randomly ask to go). Still get sad when I think about shuffling them along, though. The projection is real!!! The guilt even drove me to get Amiibos for the villagers I booted, so that I could still see them or bring them back if I changed my mind.


----------



## trashpedia (Apr 29, 2020)

Yes! Definitely! I already had to move out around 5 villagers from my island and I got really sad when they all moved (except for one which is Bubbles because I desperately wanted to move her out).


----------



## TheHappyCamper57 (May 26, 2020)

h1pst4r said:


> I'm letting Stitches go today as he's my friend's favourite villager (she will be picking him up). Even though I have his Amiibo card, I am unreasonably attached to this little virtual villager! To add insult to injury, it doesn't seem like we get goodbye mail anymore.
> 
> I've remembered almost all of my moveouts (and moveins!) going all the way back to Wild World, and I'm amazed at how quickly random villagers grow on me, and how regretful I am to see them leave (Tank, Chrissy, Beardo to name a few).
> 
> Anyone else? I suppose I made this thread to commiserate about planned move outs and still feeling sad about it.


Me too. I had to let go of Katt (starting villager) and Pietro, a clown sheep. What's even sadder is that I think that Pietro didn't have a good time here because my sister kept hitting him with a net . He left today and I didn't say goodbye.


----------



## hybridrainbow (May 26, 2020)

OMG, yes! I let Boots (my first jock) go and I mildly regret it. I hate that we don't get good-bye mail anymore. It's like they don't even care that they're leaving...


----------



## N a t (May 26, 2020)

I miss the move out mail big time, and today I let someone adopt Phoebe from me. She is not by any means a dreamie of mine, i don't dislike her but i don't care for her either, she's cute but we had nearly no interaction when she lived with me. Even though I know that she's going to a good home, something about it still seems sad. She was my first Uchi, and I think something about us starting this island together made her special to me. I still have my other starter, Dom, who I will never let leave. But I'm actually a little sad about Phoebe. Maybe one day I'll meet her again. I just hope she never finds herself in the void.


----------



## Le Ham (May 26, 2020)

I won't miss him, but I felt kinda bad for taking this as a funny moment.


----------



## Aliya (May 26, 2020)

I felt this way about both of my starters. I knew I wasn't going to keep them, but it was really sad since we started the island together. I like to think they're off starting a new island adventure and helping someone else start their island too.

I'm really bummed you don't get goodbye letters in this game. I always saved one for every villager I've had to remember them. It's just a really cute gesture I miss.


----------



## Lurrdoc (May 27, 2020)

I replaced Hamlet with Reneigh from my campsite just yesterday and my gf reminded me his birthday was on May 30th. I sent that boi away days before his birthday. I'm awful, lmao. Actually lowkey felt bad about it after.


----------



## Nodokana (May 27, 2020)

It sucks when you're attached to all your current villagers. It's all the matter of picking out who will move. I had Tangy and I've always wanted her but I decided to trade her places with another villager I really wanted. At least she went to one of my best friends in real life who has always wanted her. A picture isn't the same as the actual villager.


----------



## Clock (May 27, 2020)

I was a bit sad about letting a villager go, but I got over it the next day.


----------



## mikanmilk (May 27, 2020)

This morning Mott the lion moved out. He was my starting jock and I wasn’t into his design at all. I was happy when he asked to leave but it was still sad to say bye. He was a chill and nice dude who was always positive and friendly. He was with me from the beginning when there was nothing on the island. He regularly wore the clothes I gave him. I wish him the best wherever he goes.


----------



## jumpluff (May 27, 2020)

I cried the other day over Diva leaving (although partly why I cried was the mess around moving and me messing up by putting her in boxes before I had someone to adopt her, and having to TT back to keep her out of the void). I'd never planned for her to stay - I'd always planned for Mira to be my Uchi - but over time, we bonded, and she became such a central character on my island. I had so many injokes about her and stuff. We found her a nice place to move and everything, like a really good place, which made my heart a little more at ease (bc Diva is somewhat unpopular u___u). I just know it's going to be brutal to move out Stella, and I'm freaking out about my partner's villagers leaving too... Even now it doesn't feel right not to have Diva's house in the spot on the beach I picked out for her and decorated... I'll definitely never forget her, and I hope she's making her new friend happy.

I would be really happy if they brought back the feature where you can see your old villagers once in a while! I hate totally voiding a villager, if they could persist in some way in game - even just sporadic appearances - I'd feel so much more at ease. I guess they can RARELY, coincidentally send you DIYs in a bottle...

I have to be honest and say it doesn't always happen for me, though. I felt pretty much nothing but relief when Colton left (not knocking him, but I didn't enjoy the forced camper mechanic after the Mystery Islands, and I was eager to get my Amiibos in). I managed to adopt him out to someone who said he was their dreamie, so that was perfectly amicable. I felt torn, but not distraught, when I adopted out Spike - I think he's cute, but I knew we'd never bond, so while I felt guilty and all, it wasn't like letting Diva go. And there was a little sadness at voiding Anicotti, but it was relatively uneventful. In old ACs, I'd get pretty consistently upset, but I've never had a planned roster before, and they can leave without you intending to, so...


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (May 27, 2020)

I had Billy move out, my starter jock, and immediately regretted it. I sat there actually crying for like,,, ten minutes when he was in boxes.

(I'm ordering his amiibo so I can bring him back in)


----------



## cheezu (May 27, 2020)

Yeah, this tends to happen with me with villagers I've had for a long time.
Now especially with the excruciatingly long move-out waiting period, villagers I wouldn't have cared for too much to begin with, have grown on me.


----------



## Manah (May 27, 2020)

When I let Kidd go (as planned from the start) and he talked about the good time he had on my island, that was a little painful. I hope the void sent him to a good home.

Moving Nan out was hell, even though I only wanted to upgrade her furniture and started scanning her card immediately after she left. Only three days to get her back and it was the worst three days I ever had in this game.


----------



## Bugs (May 27, 2020)

I also let Stitches move the other day, I went to his house to say goodbye while he was in boxes and he had the sweetest thing to say, I'll have to paraphrase but be said something to the effect of:

They don't say goodbye on TV unless it's a sad movie, instead they say "see you later". So, Bug... I'll see you later!

It was so sweet and I got really really sad all of a sudden, it was such a nice little touch. He's been adopted by somebody on the forums so I hope he's doing alright


----------



## wolfie1 (May 27, 2020)

It's more like I'm sad when no one else wants them. Like, I let Dizzy go but he was adopted, so I was happy. However, no one wanted Huck and I made sure to post it literally on every website I knew lol. In the end, I had to void him because no one wanted him, and that was even worse than letting him go.


----------



## Elliestar (Jun 11, 2020)

Yes! I let go Bree, and man, that was one of my biggest regrets. I even voided her. She was the absolute best and idk why i said yes. ;-;


----------



## h1pst4r (Jun 11, 2020)

wolfie1 said:


> It's more like I'm sad when no one else wants them. Like, I let Dizzy go but he was adopted, so I was happy. However, no one wanted Huck and I made sure to post it literally on every website I knew lol. In the end, I had to void him because no one wanted him, and that was even worse than letting him go.



Sorry resurrecting this comment haha. I legitimately take this into account when I think about taking villagers from NMT islands now if I believe they're not going to be permies. So far I've been really lucky, and I only voided Egbert in ACNL, but I was able to adopt out villagers like Hippeux and Beardo (ACNL and ACNH respectively). But yeah, it's honestly such a bad feeling.


----------



## sfelix (Jun 11, 2020)

The worst was when I invited Teddy from the campsite and had him replace Bob and he said something like "as soon as he saw me coming, he ran to pack his bags" and I felt really bad for Bob then. (I liked him anyway but wanted someone new, and a friend wanted him)

For this reason I haaaate sending villagers into the void, I feel like I have to find someone to adopt them who will give them the love they deserve


----------



## thisisausername (Jun 11, 2020)

yup  Kyle moved out today, I never wanted him in the first place but I found him while island hopping and I didn’t want to go home without a villager so I just took him.

I’ve always wanted him gone so I was happy when he asked to move out but after I felt a little sad... he kinda grew on me. I wish I got his picture too.

WHY DO THESE PIXEL ANIMALS MAKE ME FEEL THIS WAY???


----------



## mollypop.cos (Oct 15, 2021)

i get sad when villagrs move too : (

rod just moved a couple hours ago and he was on my island since the beggining. gonna miss him calling me ace and talking about his workouts.


----------



## LunarMako (Oct 16, 2021)

Yeah, I’ve been super sad. I took it as a sign I must be super lonely. LOL. That’s why I’ve been trying to get lots of amiibos. I’m not as sad about it if I know I can get them back.


----------



## moonshi (Oct 16, 2021)

A little... But it helps to know I can always get them back.


----------



## chamsae (Oct 16, 2021)

hmmmm actually not really, if i allow them to move it means i didnt like them that much and wont miss them ;; its probably going to change once i get rid of all my starter villagers and have to let go of someone i like in order to make a space for another baby though... im so glad acnh doesnt have villagers moving out unannounced though, i was so heartbroken when beau moved after i didnt play acnl for a while and whenever i didnt open the game for a few days id grow really anxious so now im just happily chilling knowing theyre safe ^^


----------



## Edge (Oct 16, 2021)

I let Keaton leave my island and now I live in regret. If the new dlc lets us change house exteriors then I will welcome him back.


----------



## SoftCrowbar (Oct 16, 2021)

Honestly I’m always so attached to whoever moves in (except for Moose, there’s something about his stupid eyebrow that really just makes me so uncomfortable) that I have a hard time letting them go. To the point I force myself to always let them go as…. Exposure? Punishment? Pain? Who knows. I know it’s fine in the back of my mind tho since I have all the amiibo cards (incl. Moose). 

I’m very attached to all (not Moose) of the animal crossing villagers from all games though, since I grew up with them :>


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 16, 2021)

I feel this. I get attached to my villagers. I have a very specific set of ten villagers that I would get upset if they planned to move away. I know it’s built in to the game that someone will inevitably ask you and you can just decline, but it still stings. It makes me think they don’t like my island or something.


----------



## moon_child (Oct 17, 2021)

Honestly, it’s weird how this game does it, they’re literally pixels but I even had pangs of instant regret when I allowed some of them to go when in reality, those villagers were someone I would never even have taken if I saw them in mystery islands. They just happened to be either auto filled into my vacant lots or my starters. I guess they really grow on you…


----------



## AnimalCrossingPusheen (May 16, 2022)

h1pst4r said:


> I'm letting Stitches go today as he's my friend's favourite villager (she will be picking him up). Even though I have his Amiibo card, I am unreasonably attached to this little virtual villager! To add insult to injury, it doesn't seem like we get goodbye mail anymore.
> 
> I've remembered almost all of my moveouts (and moveins!) going all the way back to Wild World, and I'm amazed at how quickly random villagers grow on me, and how regretful I am to see them leave (Tank, Chrissy, Beardo to name a few).
> 
> Anyone else? I suppose I made this thread to commiserate about planned move outs and still feeling sad about it.


..Yup. It adds extra insult when it's a villager that _cannot_ be picked up. They lose all their memories when you invite them again by amiibo, so basically they're not the best friend who you talked to oblivion. MeowIsland said goodbye to Chelsea (a Sanrio amiibo villager) yesterday, with quite a couple tears. (On the bright side, I've got Gwen now! Always been one of my dreamies)


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 16, 2022)

I've been sad that I let Tasha leave for Ione when the 2.0 update came out. Now I really want to find her again.


----------



## S.J. (May 16, 2022)

I wouldn't say I get unreasonably sad, but I do get attached to my villagers! 

I recently said goodbye to both Poppy and Savannah (replaced by Norma and Goldie), who were on my island for quite a while (I think Poppy lived there from close to the start). I also regretted letting Merengue go for ages, but after chatting with the new villager Pinky every day, I adore Pinky! 

Lately I've just been open to the idea that it's fine to let villagers come and go (except Agnes), so if they ask, I've been saying yes. I think it's been good to open my island to new villagers, but still looking for a cranky though!


----------



## QueenCobra (May 16, 2022)

I get sad whenever they say they want to leave.... Omg I'm so sensitive. Don't go breaking my baby weeb heart.


----------

